
Facebowl - daveambrose
http://facebowl.us/index.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d4dc8a6fe933de3%2C0
======
nbd
Very nice. I have to ask, though, aren't you concerned at all about the NFL
taking issue with this? They're pretty agressive at policing their trademarks.
Using the term "Super Bowl" and images of the teams' helmets is probably a no-
no, even if you're not making money off of this.

~~~
OstiaAntica
The domain in this context also violates Facebook's trademark and their rules
about naming FB apps. Maybe also their ToS on promotions:

<http://www.facebook.com/promotions_guidelines.php>

------
corbett3000
Just a fun little experiment we built in a couple days.

~~~
techiferous
Cool! Here's some helpful feedback.

The text box that begins "We want to know..." is the most important text on
the whole page and you need to fix the typography.

First and foremost, increase the contrast between the foreground and
background so that the text is readable. The text weight is much lighter in
Google Chrome than in Firefox. Here is how it looks for me:
<http://imgur.com/DP9d0>

To increase the contrast, darken the background of the entire text box, not
just the edges.

Also, courier is not one of the most readable fonts. Save the fonts with
"personality" for your headers and opt for a more readable font for the core
text. I would suggest Georgia, since it's a font that was specifically
designed for the screen and it's a serif font which contrasts nicely with the
sans serif header. It will also make the page look more professional.

~~~
linesandwaves
Thanks, techiferous! Great call on the on the main text box. It's fixed to be
more legible now. Learning that good looking slab-serif stacks are pretty much
non-existent without font embedding :)

~~~
techiferous
Rockwell is a nice slab serif font. If you're looking for a good @font-face
compatible slab serif font, check out Museo Slab:
<http://www.fontspring.com/fonts/exljbris/museo-slab> (the 500 weight is free)

(That is, if you felt like spending your time messing around with fonts. ;)

------
CapitalistCartr
Fewest votes, rather than least votes, in the main block of text.

------
solipsist
Now this is a perfect example of leveraging the Facebook Like button a unique
and viral way. Good job!

------
endlessvoid94
DAMN. Wish I had thought of this! Very well done. Seems like it's already
taking off...

------
tonyshili
Looks very clean and simple, love it!

------
udfalkso
Brilliant. Good luck with it.

